# Calling All Leopard Gecko Keepers



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

I'm planning on venturing into the world of lizards and in the summer time I'm adding a Leopard Gecko to my family of animals (I'm still researching them and making sure I know everything I need to buy for set up etc) however, I can't decide which morph I like best, I've plenty of time yet but just cannot decide as there's so many beautiful morphs available & they come in more colours than jelly beans lol.

So, leopard gecko owners can you post pics of your little darlings to help me decide which morph I like best.


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

thake a look here Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki


Paul


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Madhouse5 said:


> thake a look here Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki
> 
> 
> Paul


Just thought people might share pics, trying to find out what morphs are more commonly available/bred.


----------



## Kln90 (Feb 8, 2012)

Love all of mine equally but blizzard is my face in terms of her morph - supersnow. She's a little smiler too


----------



## katevictoria (Oct 19, 2012)

Might sound boring but My baby Dom is a normal! what you see is what you get. He has the best character and his patterning is amazing <3 I also have a Blazing Blizzard, and i love her dearly, but she is a grumpy b***h!! <3 Good luck choosing your newest family member, you will not regret it i find them very very rewarding animals with unique personalities  I could sit and watch mine all day long!


----------



## Draco (Nov 23, 2005)

Rio is a Bell tangerine albino


----------



## sethiman (Aug 1, 2012)

This is devil my blazing blizzard het DB but I think the hets are irreverent when you want nice looking morph








This is lilac my high contrast raptor poss Mack raptor








This is mr stripy my hypo(you can get much better looking hypos but I love her all the same)








This is wiz my normal(even though she is just a normal she is stunning!)









But in my opinion the best looking Leo morph is a red stripe!


----------



## Madhouse5 (Jun 6, 2011)

well this a few babies we hatched out last year 


















my albino female 








here some on day old babies 








[/IMG]











then my wife favorite boy just a blizzard 










and here a baby hatching


----------



## Rawwwrchazli (Mar 16, 2012)

Hiya!

My favourite morphs are Sunglows and Mack RAPTORs. I can't post photos on your thread because my phone is low on data, but if you click my sig pic or link under it, you'll be taken to my FB page or website where I have photos of all of mine


----------



## Snowygecko (Jan 5, 2013)

These are my to favourite babies, on the left is a blizzard and on the right in my Tremper albino


----------



## Mikroberts (Nov 17, 2012)

It shouldn't matter what morph all geckos are lovely and what ever morph U decide im sure ull love it no less. I have a hypo yellow albino not the most attractive morph but she is still my baby and I love her attitude


----------



## trogdorable (Feb 4, 2011)

no albinos yet!


----------



## spottymint (Oct 3, 2010)

A Super Hypo,










He's spotted on his head & tail, no spots on his body (all yellow).

You also get super hypo baldies (no head spots) and Carrot tails (orange on the tail)


----------



## JohansonLeos (Sep 26, 2012)

Gem snow jungle raptor with Abyssinian eclipse eyes. Awesome gecko but very rare :2thumb: .










 .


----------



## Emma30 (Apr 18, 2008)

I love all morphs, some gorgeous leos on this thread :flrt::flrt:

Click on my web site a few of mine are on there :2thumb:


----------



## yellrat (Jun 13, 2008)

Few of My favourite boys 

Emillios Designer stripe










Cyclone tangerine tornado










Atlas Hyper Spotty Super Snow


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm a Raptor girl myself 









My girls Astrid and Juno I think are just perfect gecks.
Also really love this guys dove grey/lilac hue








Hes a super snow patternless. 
Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Thanks so much everyone for posting pics (keep the pics coming), you all have very very beautiful leopards, stunning :mf_dribble:

However, I really must say that the Super Hypo below has really blown me away (damn it why can I only like this pic once ), absolutely gorgeous :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:



spottymint said:


> A Super Hypo,
> 
> image
> 
> ...


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*Eclipses Rule!*

*Eclipse morphs all the way...Eclipse, Mack Eclipse and my fav of them all the Super Snow Eclipse yay (pics below) :flrt:* *
(I could add a million pics here haha! but I won't, please Take a look on my facebook page for a right good oggle if you likes :2thumb*








_Arcane~ SSEclipse
_







_Celti~ SSEclipse
_







_Talos~ SSEclipse_


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

loonymoony said:


> *Eclipse morphs all the way...Eclipse, Mack Eclipse and my fav of them all the Super Snow Eclipse yay (pics below) :flrt:*
> *(I could add a million pics here haha! but I won't, please Take a look on my facebook page for a right good oggle if you likes :2thumb*
> 
> image _Arcane~ SSEclipse_
> ...


Beautiful but am not on facebook so feel free to post all the pics you like :2thumb:


----------



## Artisan (Mar 27, 2011)

Some stunning leos on this thread :flrt:


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Some of my faves.

Halloween mask/bold cross



















Bold Stripe Afghan cross 



















White and Yellow



















Bell albino (of course!)



















Tangerine Bell albino










Supersnow



















Snow enigma 










Take your pick!
:flrt:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Big Red One said:


> Some of my faves.
> 
> Halloween mask/bold cross
> 
> ...


Love the first one BRO, one of yours ?


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

heatherjhenshaw said:


> Love the first one BRO, one of yours ?


Oh aye......

'Harlequin' - a male I have high hopes for in some little side projects over the next few years! :whistling2:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

Big Red One said:


> Oh aye......
> 
> 'Harlequin' - a male I have high hopes for in some little side projects over the next few years! :whistling2:


He's gorgeous  almost as handsome as Merlin but shhhh don't tell him I said so :lol2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Big Red One said:


> Some of my faves.
> 
> Halloween mask/bold cross
> 
> ...


Take my pick............can I have all of them :flrt::flrt:


----------



## heatherjhenshaw (Jan 30, 2010)

My 4, Merlin, who is a normal het Bell 










Freya is a Bell Albino Jungle tangerine 










Vala is a super snow het Bell










And Cassie is a Radar reverse stripe


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*well you asked for it..................hee!*

*Well you said so :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
some more Eclipses and Snow Eclipses for you to peruse....*








_Eddas~ Jungle stripe Mack Eclipse_








_Lore~ Bold Rev stripe Mack Eclipse

_







_Merlin~ Eclipse

_
_







Pan~ Eclipse

_
_







Nyneve~ Patty stripe Eclipse

_
_







Fae~ Bold Rev stripe Mack Eclipse

_
_







Avalon~ Patternless stripe Mack Eclipse
*and the 'Tremper' based Eclipses....*
_
_







Majinn~Jungle Mack Tremper Eclipse

_
_







Dru~ Mack Raptor stripe

_


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

loonymoony said:


> *Well you said so :whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:*
> *some more Eclipses and Snow Eclipses for you to peruse....*
> 
> image _Eddas~ Jungle stripe Mack Eclipse_
> ...


Well, what can I say......... :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*suuuch good taste....*



AilsaM said:


> Well, what can I say......... :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


*Suuuuch good taste :2thumb:
........................................................:lol2:**
many thanks :blush:*


----------



## MP reptiles (Dec 30, 2010)

Mable eye



















Thats all I can get access to for now 

Ill try and re-upload some other photos tomorrow


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

loonymoony said:


> *Suuuuch good taste :2thumb:*
> *........................................................:lol2:*
> *many thanks :blush:*


I'll have them all please :2thumb:

Go on, you wont miss them at all really :lol2:


----------



## Denbyc12 (Jul 17, 2012)

My turn 
Phantom








Nova (Enigma Raptor)








Super snow








Tremper Albino








Super snow








Rainwater Albino








My favourite Super Snow
http://sphotos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/644184_475756732458043_2073749409_n.jpg
Blizzard
http://sphotos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/561472_475756752458041_1181875787_n.jpg
Mack Snow Enigma
http://sphotos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/229202_475756782458038_269483713_n.jpg
Tremper Albino
http://sphotos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/644345_475756825791367_794501870_n.jpg
Bell


----------



## Mikroberts (Nov 17, 2012)

I'm at work so can't upload pictures but I have a hypo yellow with a tinge of orange on her taol and a high yellow abilno but gorgeous girls im getting a third in February im hoping to get a wild blood line because they are my favirourte and hopefully I will get a dark coloured male with bands up the body instead of across to start mating and get different morphs =D


----------

